# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Встречайте широкую линейку B2B мониторов AOC, в том числе новые базовые модели для бизнеса серии E1

## Labs

*
**Минск, 30 октября 2018 г. – Компания AOC, специализирующаяся на производстве дисплеев, анонсирует выход новой модели из своей популярной серии E1 – 27-дюймовый (68,58 см) монитор для бизнеса 27E1H, выпускаемый в ноябре 2018 года. Благодаря этому пополнению AOC теперь может предложить полный набор решений для B2B сектора: мониторы для малого и среднего бизнеса, крупных предприятий, а также государственной сферы. Соответствие требованиям стандартов, таких как EPEAT Gold/Silver, TCO, Energy Star и GS, подтверждает, что эти мониторы являются энергоэффективными и экологически безопасными. Для предприятий, которым необходимы эргономичные подставки и при этом современный привлекательный дизайн, AOC предлагает 90-ю серии: мониторы выполнены в темно-сером металлическом цвете, оборудованы IPS панелью без рамки по 3-м сторонам и 4-портовый USB 3.0 концентратор. Другой опцией является серия P1 с большим набором входов, двумя форматами на выбор и тремя типами панелей в соответствии с потребностями. На все B2B мониторы от AOC распространяется 3-летняя гарантия.*
*Базовые мониторы:* _серия__ E1_
*Размер и панель*
*21.5” TN*
*21.5” MVA*
*23.8” IPS*
*27” IPS*

*Модель*
22E1D
22E1Q
24E1Q
27E1H

*Разрешение*
1920 x 1080
1920 x 1080
1920 x 1080
1920 x 1080

*Входы*
VGA + HDMI + DVI + Line in
VGA + HDMI + DP + Line in
VGA + HDMI + DP + Line in
VGA + HDMI

*Отличительные характеристики*
Earphone out, Flicker-Free, Low Blue Light
Earphone out, Flicker-Free, Low Blue Light
Earphone out, Flicker-Free, Low Blue Light
Earphone out, Flicker-Free, Low Blue Light

*Рекомендуемая стоимость*
286 BYN
310 BYN
334 BYN
454 BYN


Разработанная в первую очередь для малого и среднего бизнеса и государственного сектора, серия E1 предлагает простоту и смарт дизайн, а также отличное качество панели и технологии для повышения эффективности работы, такие как Low Blue Light или Flicker-Free. Все монитор из серии E1 имеют Full HD разрешение (1920×1080 пикселей) для четкого текста и воспроизведения изображений и видео в отличном качестве.
Первыми в серии E1 от AOC стали 21.5” монитор (54.61 cm) *22E1D* с TN панелью и 21.5” *22E1Q* с MVA панелью. Дисплей 22E1D c TN панелью и времени отклика 2 мс в большей степени подойдет для воспроизведения быстро сменяющихся кадров, а 22E1Q с коэффициентом статической контрастности 3000:1 и широкими углами обзора *–* для приложений с контрастными объектами. 23.8-дюймовый монитор (60.45 cm) *24E1Q* может похвастаться IPS панелью для более точной цветопередачи и отсутствием рамки по трем сторонам экрана для «бесшовных» мультимониторных конфигураций. Встроенные динамики в моделях с диагональю от 21.5” до 24” могут очень пригодиться в работе. Простая стойка с разводкой кабелей обеспечивает возможность изменить наклон монитора в диапазоне 3.5° ~ 21.5°. Все модели совместимы с креплениями VESA для большей гибкости при организации рабочего пространства.
*Эргономичные и гибкие:* _P1 серия_
*Размер и панель*
*21.5” TN*
*21.5” MVA*
*23.8” IPS*
*24” IPS*
*27” IPS*
*27” IPS*

*Модель*
22P1D
22P1
24P1
X24P1
27P1
Q27P1

*Разрешение*
1920×1080
1920×1080
1920×1080
1920×1200
1920×1080
2560×1440

*Входы*
VGA + HDMI + DVI
VGA + HDMI + DVI + DPUSB 3.0
VGA + HDMI + DVI + DPUSB 3.0
VGA + HDMI + DVI + DPUSB 3.0
VGA + HDMI + DVI + DPUSB 3.0
VGA + HDMI + DVI + DPUSB 3.0

*Отличительные характер*
Динамики, регулировка высоты  (130мм)
Динамики, регулировка высоты (130мм)
Динамики, регулировка высоты (150мм)
Динамики, регулировка высоты (150мм)
Динамики, регулировка высоты (150мм)
Динамики, регулировка высоты (150мм)

*Рекомендуемая цена*
334 BYN
382 BYN
454 BYN
621 BYN
574 BYN
646 BYN


Если компании требуется больше гибкости, чем могут предложить базовые дисплеи AOC, то правильным выбором может стать серия P1.  Все мониторы P1 имеют регулировку по высоте (130 мм или 150 мм), разводку кабелей и функцию Quick-Release для простой настройки.
За исключением простой версии – 21,5» 22P1D c TN панелью – все другие модели P1 Series оснащены USB 3.0 хабом с 4 портами для простого подключения периферийных устройств и 4-мя разными разъемами для передачи видеосигнала (VGA, HDMI, DisplayPort и DVI) от как устаревших, так и актуальных источников сигнала. В сегменте мониторов размера 23.8” (60.45 см) / 24” (60.96 см) пользователи могут выбрать один из двух доступных форматов: 16:9 (*24P1*) или 16:10 (*X24P1*) с разрешением и, выбрав второй с разрешением 1920×1200 пикселей получить больше рабочей площади экрана по вертикали для редактирования таблиц и документов. «Безрамочный» дизайн обоих мониторов вызывает восхищение, как и точность цвета и широкие углы обзора IPS панели.  В серию P1 также входят 21.5-дюймовые модели с  TN и MVA панелями и Full HD разрешением и 27” IPS мониторы с разрешением Full HD или QHD.
*Свежий дизайн, высокое качество B2B мониторов:* _серия_ _90P_
*Размер и панель*
*23.8” IPS*
*27” IPS*
*27” IPS*

*Модель*
I2490PXQU
I2790PQU
Q2790PQU

*Разрешение*
1920×1080
1920×1080
2560×1440

*Входы*
VGA + HDMI + DisplayPort
VGA + HDMI + DisplayPort
VGA + 2x HDMI + DisplayPort

*Рекомендуемая цена*
478 BYN
670 BYN
934 BYN


90-я серия визуально отличается от всех остальных в портфолио производителя: уникальная отделка темно-серого оттенка металлик и круглая подставка для широкого спектра моделей B2B мониторов AOC. IPS панели обеспечивают точную цветопередачу и широкий угол обзора. Все три модели оборудованы эргономичными стойками, позволяющими регулировать высоту на 130 мм в дополнение к возможностям наклона и поворота в двух плоскостях;кроме этого, дисплеи имеют функцию quick release для простой настройки.
*Пора за работу*
Среди широкого ряда мониторов AOC для бизнеса есть модели, соответствующие потребностям профессионалов из самых разнообразных сфер деятельности. Выберите сейчас новый, элегантный монитор от AOC и наслаждайтесь ростом эффективности и новыми возможностями.

----------

